# Ill draw a picture of your fish for ya within the next hour



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

without color, probably, and cartoonie.. Im bored!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

sure you can do my avatar!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry I took so long I was smokin a cig outback!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

That looks awesome! I wish I had a pic of my other betta but I can't find any :/

And that was really fast I though! thanks!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you still doing them? Can you do someone in my album? You pick! XD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you are still doing them can you do this guy?


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I didnt realize that the crowntail I did had the tags "s.I.P"  sorry dude! He was super cute!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you talking about my crown tail? Lol he's still alive and swimming if that's the case! 

Thanks so much for drawing that! Looks awesome!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

you're welcome aemaki09! I meant the picture above yours, I chose madmonahan's crowntail cause it was the cutest but I realized he had passed away which is lame!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooops! I was looking at this post on my phone when I posted that and the top picture didnt show up.

Sorry for your loss madmonahan!!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

its all good!!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow you are so good! Can you do Anani for me later when I find/take a picture of him?


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

sure thing, I have work tonight so I will draw it late tonight for you.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! He looks amazing! 

Yes he died a few days after buying him.  had no idea why. 
Thank you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Can u please do my avatar Neptune?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It'd be nice if you could draw Shiseru. I like your art.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry in color?


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are too cute! You've got quite a talent there :3

I tried painting a picture of my goldfish once, didn't come out so pretty like your drawings.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Awsome!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you mind coloring it?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

n3wport said:


> without color, probably, and cartoonie.. Im bored!


Be awesome if I could trade you art for art. Your cartoonie style is so darn adorable and I need practice. So a trade? =) Don't worry about my digital vs your pencil. 

Here's an example of my art style if you're interested : http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/Syrazel/memorialcopy_zpsb726574c.jpg

And I'd like you to draw Seiya


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Syriiven said:


> Be awesome if I could trade you art for art. Your cartoonie style is so darn adorable and I need practice. So a trade? =) Don't worry about my digital vs your pencil.
> 
> Here's an example of my art style if you're interested : http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/Syrazel/memorialcopy_zpsb726574c.jpg
> 
> And I'd like you to draw Seiya



omg! I totally just commented on your thread with your art, so I will deff do a trade! Ill draw it tonight for you!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

If you are still doing them, then you may use any of my pics. do mind however, that many were taken when Red had fin damage, so "X" out the damage...


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you draw a picture of the red betta in my album? Thanks


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

@Perry The Platypus I love your avi! Did you draw that?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

also could you draw the crowntail female in the picture?


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I will draw them within the next few days I am pretty busy. Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> @Perry The Platypus I love your avi! Did you draw that?


No but if you want one you can go to this link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=122811


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks!


----------

